# Front Left CV Shaft...



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Was Just Curious If A Front CV Shaft Off Of A 04 Foreman 450 Would Fit A 06 Rubicon?... If Not, Anyone Have One They Not Needing?! Thanks Guys


----------



## Duke70 (Aug 26, 2009)

No it won't been there tried that,,,, I broke 1 of mine an where I was riding at they had a vendor set up that had a set for a 450 and he said they wouldn't fit,, Now they look they would but they say they won't ,, need 1 in hand to really make sure tho


----------

